# looking for party



## kirosnakti1 (Feb 13, 2011)

okay well i live in phoenix Arizona at 35th ave and nothern. anyways me and my friend have been looking for a group to play pathfinder or D&D 3.5 with very little luck.


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you and your friends concidered playing online? Not talking pbp or any of that kind of thing.


----------



## kirosnakti1 (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry if this sounds stuiped but what does pbp mean?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Feb 14, 2011)

play by post, like on a messageboard.


----------



## kirosnakti1 (Feb 14, 2011)

nah i havent ever thought of that


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 15, 2011)

kirosnakti1 said:


> nah i havent ever thought of that




Well me and my friends are looking for a GM to run Kingmaker online using Skype and Maptools.


----------



## Cutrona_J (Sep 24, 2019)

Also looking for a group or DM, I have a couple people that can play, would prefer in person


----------

